# For Lanc



## Erich (Mar 10, 2006)

Phantom of the Ruhr with 31 ops so far. After she had her 32nd she changed bomb groups but still kept the nose art. She flew 121 missions !

Lanc did not know if you had this very cool pic in your collection yet ?

enjoy everyone


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice one, E!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

no i didn't have this picture, i don't have many of nose art (not that there's a huge ammount of it on lancs, save the more famous examples), that's very interesting, also from the looks of it when that pic was taken she's long past 31 ops, i'm guessing that was EE139's days with 550sqn?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice find Erich!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

actually scrap what i said up there, she still has her 100sqn circle, unless she took that with her too.........


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2006)

Lanc or boat?





Not everyone could afford nor wish the luxury of a bath on the way home.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome, using grandslams as depth charges on Uboats...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

That would be interesting, and effective if anywhere close...


----------



## Erich (Mar 13, 2006)

or is a poor gardening craft shot down by I./NJG 3 in 1945 ?


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2006)

The pilot did a good job putting her down more of less in one piece.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's some more nose art for you Lanc, Aussie style. Can't remember which site I got them from. No doubt you've probably already got em though!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2006)

Good stuff Wildcat!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice pics...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 14, 2006)

Cool piece of history.


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2006)

This Lancaster (300 - Polish BS) has 49 missions marked on its fuselage. It was quite a thing for an aircraft to survive that many. Unfortunately, it was probably lost on its fiftieth.


----------



## trackend (Mar 14, 2006)

Heres a few more nose art pics that I Came across while trying to trace a friends brother in law.
Anthony Willis who flew lancs with RAAF 460 sqaudron, his record shows 47 missions 27 in Wellingtons.
On his first tour in 1942 and 20 in Lancasters in 1944 on his second not bad going.
He got the DFM but on his second tour his aircraft got serverly shot up and he lost half his crew which effected him badly he died in 1950 aged 34.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2006)

Good stuff Lee.  to him.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 14, 2006)

Great pics mate!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice stuff, Lee!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2006)

Erich said:


> or is a poor gardening craft shot down by I./NJG 3 in 1945



unlikely, on account of the fact that is, in the lancaster world atleast, the quite famous W4318 PM-C of 108Sqn, why is she famous? she took numerous flack hits on a raid to La Spezia in italy on the night of 13/14 April 1943, after running out of fuel the skipper, Sergeant John Stoneman, managed to put her down in the channel, and it's the fact that this lanc managed to stay afloat for 33 hours that makes it quite remarkable as most planes sink like stones, it's believed she outfloated all other ditched lancs. An attempt was made to tow her the 50 miles back to Falmouth but one of the tugs collided with the tail of the lanc, causing her to sink..........

great pics otherwise guys..........


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

some remarks....

interesting the VOTE FOR JOE nose art? was the crew communists?

and the UNCLE IKE noseart looks like a carricature of aj ew, lol


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 21, 2006)

Dunno but they voted for him over their own Prime Minister!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 18, 2006)

well this seemed like a very fitting thread for this _*very*_ exciting news!

The BBMF lanc, PA474, has gone to Coventry airport for her winter maintenance program, however it has been 6 years since 2000 and so this time it's for major work, they pull her apart, even pulling the fusilage into her component sections, check her over for any damage, stress or weathering, it was during one of these check ups back along that her wing spar was replaced, however part of this process involves stripping her of all her paintwork, which means a change of identity! when she emerges for the next display season it has been confirmed that she will be wearing the Phantom of the Ruhr nose art. 







however this is not the end of the story, whilst EE139 did go on to complete 121 'ops', she will be depicted with only 30 'ops' (including some ice creams for ops to italy) this point in her career marked the change over from 100 sqn to 550 sqn and as such on her port side she will retain her 100sqn codes HW-R, to starboard she will carry her 550sqn codes BQ-B, can't wait to see the first pictures of her!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 18, 2006)

Very interesting Lanc...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2006)

Should be good to see her with a new paint job.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes indeed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Interesting cool.


----------



## MANXIX (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all
My little pic (avatar-atavar ?) is of an uncle. He is the one on top with the pink hairdo (bald). In common with a lot of the bomber crews Bobbie, the Observer, was the "daddy" and the pilot was probably the baby.
I have quite a lot of IX squadron and 630 squadron pics especially of crew, if any one would like to see them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2006)

yes please i'm sure we'd all love to see them plus any extra info you may have!


----------



## MANXIX (Nov 29, 2006)

Named by pilot as a tribute to the incredible fight being put up by the Russians at the time.
Pilot Sgt/Flt Sgt/ Pilot Officer Jimmy Lyon.
Observer (Navigator) Bobbie Corkill (Corkie)
IX Squadron at Bardney, Lincolnshire.
EE136 Lancaster WS-R from May 1943 to October 1944
Did 109 Ops and ended being crashed at No. 1 RS renumbered 5918M
Apparently an Australian crew landed Spirit of Russia on a decoy airfield and she was smashed to bits. The hulk ended up as a fire practice fuselage !
11 ops out of Bobbie's first tour (30) were done in EE136.
A couple more also, taken with different pilots on 50 Squadron or 630 Squadron.
Sorry about the handle, must change it to lower case, I really didn't mean to shout or anything.......


----------



## Design-and-Illustration (Nov 30, 2006)

If anyone can find any more pics of the "Phantom of the Ruhr" artwork, I'd be most interested.

Thanks.


----------



## MANXIX (Dec 11, 2006)

copied from FlyPast mag of 1985.
also small drawing attached to a print of WS-J over Lincoln Cathedral (Johnny Walker). the insert depicts the nose of WS-R and was added by the artist Timothy O'Brien for me (he has the copyright)
also, i hope, shot of the whole print with my uncle Bobbie's photo on it
TABS is the motto of IX Squadron Association - There's Always Bloody Something.


----------

